# Welches VDSL-Modem kaufen?



## Kel (12. November 2012)

Da ich aktuell nur einen Router (http://www.amazon.de/D-Link-DIR-825-Wireless-Parallel-Band-Router/dp/B001WAKCYQ) besitze und bald neue Wohnung + VDSL ansteht, hab ich mich mal erkundigt und alle Anbieter wollen schöne Preise für ihre Hardware (Congstar 60€).

Darum meine Frage:
1. Kann mein Router VDSL (50Mb) verarbeiten?
2. Gibt es VDSL-Modems einzeln zu kaufen für günstig Geld (10-20€?) und wenn ja, welche? Und mit VOIP-Funktion für den Festnetzkram?

Würde mir dann nämlich doch recht viel Geld sparen .

Und eine kurze Verständnisfrage - bei O2 kriegt man einen VDSL-Router dazu, kein Modem. Ich hab aber schon das oben genannte Router-Gerät und muss das auch einsetzen wegen Dualband-Wlan und Custom-Firmware und solchen Späßen, wie soll ich das dann machen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2012)

Das wären VDSL taugliche Geräte, deiner kann es nicht.ich hatte meinen Router gratis von der Telekom wie auch den Media Receiver. Vielleicht mal auf besondere Angebote schauen


----------



## Kel (12. November 2012)

Meiner hat ja auch kein Modem, der kann also alleine gar nix .
Hab die Frage wohl falsch formuliert, ich dachte, auch der Router muss VDSL verarbeiten können intern wegen der Traffic-Menge (also vom Durchsatz her) und nicht technisch als Modem.

Mhh die fangen bei 80€ an, dann muss ich wohl eventuell doch zu O2 wechseln, die bieten ab 01.01.2013 auch VDSL 50Mb bei mir an für nen 5er mehr = 35€ im Monat, was ich okay finde (Unitymedia gibt die Hausverkabelung leider nicht her laut Anfrage).


----------



## Decrypter (13. November 2012)

Schau mal in der Bucht nach einem Speedport 200. Ist mit das letzte reine VDSL Modem was es gab. Das könntest du dann vor deinen DSL Router schalten. Das Speedport 200 soll auch gar nicht so schlecht gewesen sein. Ansonsten könnte evtl. eine AVM 7570 eine Alternative sein. Ist in der Bucht für ca. 90€ zu bekommen und baugleich zum Telekom Speedport W920V. Der W920V war seinerzeit lange Zeit das Maß aller Dinge bei VDSL und ist immer noch weit stabiler als das jetzige AVM Top Modell 7390.

Ansonsten ist die 7360 von Congstar für den Preis ein sehr gutes Angebot. Das Modem ist mit das Beste, was es zur Zeit gibt und ist noch nen Tick besser als das der auch sehr guten 3370. Nachteil ist halt, das man nur 1 analoges Telefon anschließen kann.


----------



## K3n$! (13. November 2012)

Hey, 

ich kann die FB7570 auch nur empfehlen. Ich würde raten, mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reinzuschauen.
Ich habe meine für 45€ inkl. bekommen, allerdings aber auch nur das reine Gerät ohne irgendwelches Zubehör (inkl. Stromstecker).
Das reine Modem von der Telekom würde ich allerdings nicht nehmen.

Alternativ könntest du auch ein Router inkl. VDSL Modem von der Telekom für 4€ (W723v) oder 5€ (W921v) pro Monat mieten.
Einen Kauf von FB7570 bzw. W920v würde ich allerdings favorisieren. Bei größerem Budget eben die aktuelleren Geräte.


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2012)

Router wurde ich personlich lieber direkt kaufen, so oft gehen die dinger ja nicht kaputt. Habe mit meiner freundin mir vor nem viertel jahr entertain geholt und da es der erste auszug war mussten wir alles neu kaufen und da haben wir uns entschieden ihn lieber direkt zu kaufen und nur den receiver zu mieten. Ich finde die 130€ einmalig zahlen wars mir wert beim router (speedport w721v oder so welchen es da gibt) als es zu mieten und am ende verdient die telekom durch das mieten noch mehr als der router einmalig wert war


----------



## K3n$! (14. November 2012)

Naja, ob die Telekom daran so viel verdient, wenn du den mietest ?

Aktuell kostet der W723v 129,99€.
Die Miete kostet 3,94€
Versandkosten lass ich mal außen vor, da man die ja so oder so bezahlen muss.
-> 129,99/3,94 ~ 33

-> Du müsstest das Gerät also das Gerät 2 Jahre und 9 Monate mieten, damit du auf den gleichen Preis wie beim Kauf kommst.
Davon ab, kannst du aber nicht auf das neueste Gerät "upgraden" und bekommst auch keinen Soforttausch, falls mal was kaputt ist, soweit ich weiß.

Von daher ist eine Miete für den Normalnutzer nicht so schlecht, wie ich finde.
Allerdings muss man die Geräte wieder abgeben und so wäre ein Umflashen, z.B. beim W920v nicht so sehr anzuraten.


----------



## Decrypter (14. November 2012)

Kaufen würde ich die Geräte bei der Telekom niemals. Für das Gebotene sind sie einfach viel zu teuer. Beispiel hier wieder der SP W920V. Der ist ja nichts anderes als eine umgepinselte AVM 7570, kann aber mit der kastrierten Telekom Firmware allenfalls ein Bruchteil dessen, was er können würde. Man kann zwar problemslos mit dem RU Kernel Tool die AVM Firmware flashen. Aber bei Mietgeräten würde ich da die Finger von lassen, da die Geräte ja wieder zurück gegeben werden müssen.

Mietgeräte haben aber noch einen weiteren Vorteil. Geht das Gerät defekt, muß die Telekom dieses kostenlos ersetzen. Kauft man jedoch so ein Gerät, fällt dieses flach bzw. man hat nur die Gewährleistung bzw. Garantie, welche aber auch mal vorbei ist. Und ein guter, aktueller DSL/VDSL Router kostet nun mal sein Geld und fängt bei ca 150-160€ mit der AVM 3370 bzw. 7360 an.


----------

